# How do we feed back to Kindle on what they email us as readers?



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

I got my latest Kindle email just now and I was looking at the best sellers list they keep sending me.

I suddenly thought: I dont give a rats' **** about best sellers. If I was interested in any of them, I'd have them already.

What I want is a list of all the new Sci-Fi and Fantasy novels released in the last week. And I don't care if its long. If it is, send it daily.

I'm much more interested in whats new, than what someone else thinks is hot. Knowing whats new, I'm much more likely to catch a new release in a series I like, than I currently am.

How do I feed that back to Kindle?

Edit: Mods, if this is in the wrong place, please move it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If it's an email from Amazon . . . you can pick and choose the ones you want to get. Go to amazon and go to your account. In the settings section is a link for email preferences. You can turn things on and off there.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Well that explained some of the pointless emails I was getting from them. No point in them sending me stuff about solid items they refuse to mail outside the US.

Didnt help though. You just say you want kindle emails. I want to tell them what to put in them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess I needed to be more specific.

There are actually two places where you can set marketing preferences.

One is 'email preferences and notifications'. You can opt in or out of marketing email for specific types of products. Or just turn everything OFF.

There is also 'Amazon local and Amazon delivers email subscriptions'. There you can opt in or out of various categories of email subscriptions. To find what's available, go to the bottom and click to 'browse all subscriptions'.  If there's a "+" next to the topic, click it and you'll find more specific email topics.

You'll also see, there, if you've asked for notification of new books by specific authors. You normally set those up on a book/author page, but can turn them off in this section.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Interesting, but still not useful.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

*shrug*  

Well, it is to me. To lots of other people, too, I expect, or else they wouldn't do it.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Ann in Arlington said:


> *shrug*
> 
> Well, it is to me. To lots of other people, too, I expect, or else they wouldn't do it.


As I said in the OP, I want to feed back to them that I want something different.


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

If you want *all* the SFF new releases, it really will be a long email. The best place to check that out is to browse new releases in your favourite genre or sub-genre, filtered by the last 30 days. So what you want is already there, sort of, just not in an email.

However, I think there's a lot more Amazon could do in terms of creating tailored emails for each customer, if they wanted to. I think the reason they don't is because of all the Bookbub-type newletters that sort of fill that niche in different ways. I think the best bet would be to contact them and ask them to forward your suggestion to the relevant development team. There is a drop-down option to send them feedback on the contact form, but you do have to hunt for it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Timothy--

If you want to provide feedback to Amazon about things like email, you can go to the Help button on any Amazon.com page, then look for a link to "Need more help?" and then "Contact Us."  You'll have to choose options for what you're contacting them about; in most choices, it will be "Something Else" as they default to the most common types of questions.

Betsy


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Thank you. Found it. That's what I wanted.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

TimothyEllis said:


> Thank you. Found it. That's what I wanted.


Also, because it's not clear to me that you actually looked at what Ann suggested, if you follow her directions to look at more subscriptions, and look under "Kindle", you find you can sign up for the "best of" (not necessarily the best sellers) Sci Fi and Fantasy. 
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/gss/detail/13852330?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0

This may be the subscription you already have, but again, it's not clear to me. Ann was trying to see if there was already something that would fill your needs. And Amazon CS will probably point to this.

Betsy


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Also, because it's not clear to me that you actually looked at what Ann suggested, if you follow her directions to look at more subscriptions, and look under "Kindle", you find you can sign up for the "best of" (not necessarily the best sellers) Sci Fi and Fantasy.
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/gss/detail/13852330?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0
> 
> This may be the subscription you already have, but again, it's not clear to me. Ann was trying to see if there was already something that would fill your needs. And Amazon CS will probably point to this.
> ...


I think that is what I'm getting now.

Her advice was useful. I stopped a whole heap of stuff I didn't know why I was getting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

TimothyEllis said:


> I think that is what I'm getting now.
> 
> Her advice was useful. I stopped a whole heap of stuff I didn't know why I was getting.


You're welcome. 

Betsy


----------

